# EGR tube for KA24E



## ccrider1030 (Jul 17, 2003)

how the hell do you get it off! ive tried WD40 and it wont budge i don't want to strip the bolt but it isn't moving at all. And how do you get to it from the intake side its under stuff. Thnkx for any help

ccrider1030


----------



## Silverline (Dec 13, 2003)

*the stuff that works*



ccrider1030 said:


> how the hell do you get it off! ive tried WD40 and it wont budge i don't want to strip the bolt but it isn't moving at all. And how do you get to it from the intake side its under stuff. Thnkx for any help
> 
> ccrider1030


P-B blaster if it dosent work nothin will.. You should be able to buy it at any auto parts


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

I got a can of compressed air, and a torch. froze the EGR pipe and heated up the other pipe. worked pretty well. but watch out that compressed air is flamable and makes your lungs feel shity if u breath in the smoke. i only tried this because nothing else worked, not even P-B.

also why are you taking it off? are you trying to take the engine out of the car? are you installing headers? are you taking off the intake manifold?

U should be able to get to it from under the intake manifold, just might have to move the heater hoses out of the way. i cant remember dose it come out at a angle or stright on the intake side? i know it is angled on one side.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

its a real pain to remove. if its an older car, which it obviously is, then you might have to cut it and get a new one. we tried everything. PB blaser, a BIG wrench, we even drilled a few small holes in it to put more of the PB blaster in. finally, we ended up cutting it and getting a new one. the thing was almost welded in the pipe and wasnt coming out. its not fun putting the new one in either. its tough removing the back by the EGR valve. also, if you are putting on the header. thread the pipe in the hole in the header and get it almost done, then tighten down the header and then finish tightening the bolt.


----------



## ccrider1030 (Jul 17, 2003)

Thnx for the help. I have tried the Pb blaster and it didn't work. I am take the Head off so i can see what kind of Damage is inside. But i have decided to get a new engine so if you have an engine for sale or know of some one that is selling there stock Ka24e please let me know again thnx for all of your help I will try the other methods that were suggested thnx.

ccrider1030


----------

